# How About Some One-hit Wonders?  :)



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2014)

I thought this would be a really fun music thread!    We all know and have our favorite one-hit wonders, so post them up!!  

Here's a kind of silly one that I heard recently.  It's an oldie too.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's another!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2014)

I actually love this song by Patrick Swayze!  Who would have thought?!!!  It's a lovely song though.  I LOVED the movie Dirty Dancing too.  Great movie!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2014)

Who doesn't want candy?


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 28, 2014)

Are you speaking of artists who have had only one hit in the so-called Top Forty hits of the time, or only one-hit artists?


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Sep 28, 2014)

Starting with the 80s...

lol


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Sgt_Gath (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## boedicca (Sep 28, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I thought this would be a really fun music thread!    We all know and have our favorite one-hit wonders, so post them up!!
> 
> Here's a kind of silly one that I heard recently.  It's an oldie too.




The Sweet weren't a one hit wonder, hun.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Sgt_Gath (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 28, 2014)

God bless you and James always!!!   

Holly

P.S. May this current status of his be changing soon!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> Are you speaking of artists who have had only one hit in the so-called Top Forty hits of the time, or only one-hit artists?



I would say a group of person who has had only ONE hit song or they have one song that completely overshadows any of their other work and is the single song they are remembered for.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2014)

boedicca said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I thought this would be a really fun music thread!    We all know and have our favorite one-hit wonders, so post them up!!
> ...



Oopsie!  I thought they were.    What other songs do they have?


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> Starting with the 80s...
> 
> lol



Great!  I actually like that crappy song!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## boedicca (Sep 28, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Well, for one, the awesome classic:



The lyrics are faboo!


----------



## williepete (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2014)

boedicca said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I've heard that song, but I didn't know it was from that band!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's another one from the 80s.  Lots of them from the 80s.


----------



## williepete (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2014)

Lol!  This is probably the MOST famous one-hit wonder ever!!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2014)

This one goes out to all you science nerds out there!


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2014)

I've heard this song but didn't realize it was a one-hit wonder.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## turtledude (Sep 30, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> Starting with the 80s...
> 
> lol



He had a song that was big in England and has been covered by the awful Marilyn Manson and the not so bad FOO FIGHTERS and the OK Tubeway army


----------



## turtledude (Sep 30, 2014)

Lots of people thought these guys were going to be as big as the Clash


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2014)

turtledude said:


> Lots of people thought these guys were going to be as big as the Clash



Hmm.  I think I might have posted that last one.    It's a pretty good song.  I wonder what happened to them.


----------



## turtledude (Sep 30, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of people thought these guys were going to be as big as the Clash
> ...



as to Jesus Jones-

I remember the talk in 89 or so was FORGET MANCHESTER (where lots of English acts were coming out of) THIS IS THE FUTURE OF BRITISH ROCK.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2014)

turtledude said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > turtledude said:
> ...



I'd have to go hunt down some of their other songs and see if they suck.  That is usually the case.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2014)

Lol!  Here's another one from the 80s.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2014)

Did anyone know that Bruce Willis made a song?


----------



## turtledude (Sep 30, 2014)

maybe the most talented one hit wonder band since they only put out one record (EC's Derek and the Dominos would be the other argument!)

of course steve Winwood and CLapton had tons of other hits


----------



## turtledude (Sep 30, 2014)

Mid 80s.  I hung out at an establishment that featured a cute bartender that loved this guy


----------



## turtledude (Sep 30, 2014)

Ultravox's Midge Ure had a hit with this one.  HE was later knighted by HRM


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2014)

Here's an old one!  Someone else did a cover of this, but I can't for the life of me remember who it was!!  Grrrr.  The Bangles maybe?


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Sep 30, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Did anyone know that Bruce Willis made a song?



Yes, unfortunately. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Was it really a "hit," though?


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone know that Bruce Willis made a song?
> ...



It's pretty bad if you ask me.


----------



## turtledude (Sep 30, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Here's an old one!  Someone else did a cover of this, but I can't for the life of me remember who it was!!  Grrrr.  The Bangles maybe?



Banarama IIRC

Here is the BuzzCocks lead singer's big hit

banned by the BBC because of alleged homo-erotic lyrics


great dance tune.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2014)

turtledude said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Here's an old one!  Someone else did a cover of this, but I can't for the life of me remember who it was!!  Grrrr.  The Bangles maybe?
> ...



Yes!  Bananarama!  Thank you!


----------



## turtledude (Sep 30, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



yeah, bananarama.  bimbos that sort of could sing.  sort of like the spice twits.  good legs, lousy vocals


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2014)

I can't believe this was a one-hit wonder.  What happened?


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Sep 30, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




I agree. There's just not enough power behind his vocals.

It sounds like he's whispering into the mic. lol


----------



## turtledude (Sep 30, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I can't believe this was a one-hit wonder.  What happened?




Mountain had many great tunes-calling them a one hit wonder is like calling the grateful dead a one hit wonder even though more people saw the GD live than any other musicians in history

Here is my favorite-lead vocals by the great bassist Felix Pappalardi and one of his other tunes that was written by his friend-the legendary Jack Bruce of CREAM


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



He should stick to acting.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2014)

turtledude said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe this was a one-hit wonder.  What happened?
> ...



Well it's on the list for 70s one-hit wonders!    I'm just the messenger.

Edit:  Maybe it's just for that particular year, that was their only hit?  It's possible I suppose.


----------



## turtledude (Sep 30, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



that term is deceiving because real one hit wonders are groups where only the most rabid fans can name a song other than the one known hit.  Mountain was widely regarded as the USA version of CREAM and highly regarded by critics and sold out most anywhere they played.  As I noted, like calling the Grateful Dead a "one hit wonder" because most of their fame came from live concerts and "bootlegged" tapes


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh well, there's two I've been wrong about now.  I hope this one is right!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



I'd have to listen again to the actual music too.  The whole thing sounded pretty crappy.


----------



## Bill Angel (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



Did you know that Eddie Murphy also made a song?  Yikes!    What was he thinking?  A little full of himself with his success in the 80s perhaps?


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2014)

Bill Angel said:


>



Good call.  I had forgotten all about that silly song!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2014)

This song is also on the Billboard one-hit wonders, but it was a duet with Elton John.  I guess it was HER one hit, but I don't know if it's appropriate to include it since it certainly wasn't Elton John's only hit.  My auntie loves this song.  She also likes Barry Manilow though.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Sep 30, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Oh well, there's two I've been wrong about now.  I hope this one is right!



*Love* that one in Reservoir Dogs. 




ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



But... But, he wants to...

_Paaaarrrty all the time...

Paaaarty all the time...

Party all the tiiiiiiiiiiii-iiiiime...._

Isn't that what we *all* want?


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Sep 30, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



To be fair, this one isn't all_ that_ _bad_, IMO. lol

The lyrics are crap, and it's a bit repetitive. However, the chorus and the vocals are passable enough for a pop song.

It's *a lot* better than that song by Bruce Willis, in any case.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> *Love* that one in Reservoir Dogs.



That was a really great movie.  



Sgt_Gath said:


> But... But, he wants to...
> 
> _Paaaarrrty all the time...
> 
> ...



Lol!  Yeah!  Party at Funky Town!!!  

Here's another one-hit wonder, and one of the funniest videos I've ever seen!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



Oh I agree.  Eddie Murphy is definitely a much better singer than Bruce Willis.  LOL!  It's the SONG itself and lyrics that are really terrible.  Eddie could probably sing a decent song though.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Sep 30, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Oh well, there's two I've been wrong about now.  I hope this one is right!



Interesting note, BTW.

This was actually supposed to be a *spoof* song. They were deliberately going out of their way to make fun of Bob Dylan.

It got famous almost by accident, because they sounded so much like Dylan that the general public couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Sep 30, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > *Love* that one in Reservoir Dogs.
> ...




Terrible white girl dancing FTW!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Oh well, there's two I've been wrong about now.  I hope this one is right!
> ...



Interesting!  I did not know that.


----------



## Vigilante (Sep 30, 2014)

You'll all love this.....

List of one-hit wonders in the United States - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



  Lol!  It's so awesome!  I should have really posted dancing banana man with it.  He dances just like them!


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Sep 30, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



It's true!


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



Except for when they do the robot!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







^^^ Those are the closest smileys I could find to doing the robot dance.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2014)

I just quickly scanned this thread, and I don't think anyone has posted this one yet.  It's pretty famous.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Oct 1, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



It actually looks a lot like them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't hold a candle to this guy though!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 1, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> You'll all love this.....
> 
> List of one-hit wonders in the United States - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia



I see that they have their own criteria for what is a one-hit wonder.  Imagine, calling Jimi Hendrix and Janis Joplin one-hit wonders!!!    That is like blasphemy!!  

*



Criteria[edit]
Billboard magazine journalist Wayne Jancik's book The Billboard Book of One-Hit Wonders defines a one-hit wonder rather conservatively, as "an act that has won a position on Billboard's national, pop, Top 40 just once." He therefore includes influential performers such as Janis Joplin and Jimi Hendrix solely on the basis of their Top 40 performance on the Billboard Hot 100 (the criteria thus ignores competing charts such as those published by Mediabase and the now defunct Cash Box and Radio & Records).
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 1, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



No way.  He's amazing.    I'm not crazy about that version of the song though.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Oct 1, 2014)

Another one from the 80s.


----------



## turtledude (Oct 1, 2014)

one of my favorites (a one hit wonder in the USA-really big Down Under though)


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## turtledude (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## turtledude (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Sgt_Gath (Oct 1, 2014)

turtledude said:


>



Wasn't this a hit too though?


----------



## turtledude (Oct 1, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I'll take your word if it was!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 1, 2014)

turtledude said:


> one of my favorites (a one hit wonder in the USA-really big Down Under though)



Good song.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 1, 2014)

There were lots of 80s hip hop one-hit wonders!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 1, 2014)

I always liked this song!


----------



## Ropey (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## turtledude (Oct 1, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I always liked this song!




it got played too much in my area.  got sick of it real fast


----------



## turtledude (Oct 1, 2014)

I think this guy got nailed for kiddie porn or statutory rape but this was huge when I was in say 8th grade


----------



## turtledude (Oct 1, 2014)

from the same era:  his only US top 40 hit


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 1, 2014)

This was a pretty good song too.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 1, 2014)

This is the only hit that I'm aware of by this band.  Correct me if I'm wrong, of course.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 1, 2014)

She has a really pretty voice.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 17, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I recall it WASN'T a hit originally, but was maybe 5-6 years ago, when someone used it in a TV commercial.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 17, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



He also sang (_La Vida Loca_, duet with Antonio Banderas) in _Shreck 2_.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 17, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I just quickly scanned this thread, and I don't think anyone has posted this one yet.  It's pretty famous.



Interesting trivia: that song was offered to Cher, who turned it down. (Also...I would say that Reba McIntyre's version is MUCH better known.  Also, hers has a SUPERB video.)


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 17, 2014)

A rare 70's instrumental hit...Frank Mills' superb _Music Box Dancer_.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 17, 2014)

Another, later covered by Coven for _Billy Jack_...


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2014)

Jarlaxle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



I've never watched that movie.  Which one?  Eddie Murphy or Bruce Willis?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2014)

Jarlaxle said:


> A rare 70's instrumental hit...Frank Mills' superb _Music Box Dancer_.



Oh, I love that one!  Thanks!


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 18, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Eddie Murphy.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2014)

Jarlaxle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



Well at least Eddie can sing.  Bruce Willis, not so much.


----------



## longknife (Oct 18, 2014)

Here's one of my favorites:

Bertie Higgins - Key Largo - YouTube


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2014)

longknife said:


> Here's one of my favorites:
> 
> Bertie Higgins - Key Largo - YouTube



Thanks for the contribution!  Very pretty song.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## SeaGal (Sep 20, 2017)

One of my all time favorite songs.  #1 Hit in 1972.  Looking Glass - truly a one hit wonder band.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Sep 21, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I thought this would be a really fun music thread!    We all know and have our favorite one-hit wonders, so post them up!!
> 
> Here's a kind of silly one that I heard recently.  It's an oldie too.








Ahhhhh, but they had TWO hits!


----------



## westwall (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)

westwall said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I thought this would be a really fun music thread!    We all know and have our favorite one-hit wonders, so post them up!!
> ...



I didn't realize that when I made this thread back in 2014!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)

I can't remember what I posted before, but we have to include What Is Love!


----------



## westwall (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)

Moving to the country, gonna eat a lot of peaches.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)

westwall said:


>



That was a one hit wonder?  Some of these are really good bands and songs!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 21, 2017)

westwall said:


>



Aldo Nova had more than 1 hit.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Sep 21, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...






What were they?


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 21, 2017)

westwall said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Aldo Nova - Wikipedia


----------



## westwall (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)

Well, maybe if they were a two-hit wonder, that is okay too.  I was going to post this one . . . and it is listed on a site as a one hit wonder . . . 


But then I found that they also had this one . . . 


I'm not sure if this second one was a hit or not.  It can get confusing when they do it by month or year only, or by where their other songs fell on the Billboard chart.  Even Janis Joplin has a song that is listed as a one hit wonder.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)

I don't know why she is dressed like a homeless lady.  Is that the "Come on Eileen" look or something?


----------



## westwall (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)

A friend of mine actually met this woman once at a hotel and said she was a super bitch.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)

westwall said:


>



Jinx!    You must have beat me by like half a second!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2017)

I know of a bunch of them, just can't think of them right now. lol


----------



## westwall (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Sep 21, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...






It's all in the wrist!


----------



## westwall (Sep 21, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...







I don't think I've ever heard the other two.


----------



## westwall (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 21, 2017)

Surprise, Prince wrote it!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)

Kat said:


> I know of a bunch of them, just can't think of them right now. lol



I know.  It's late.  I have to go to bed now.  Lol!


----------



## westwall (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2017)

I don't know if he only had one hit, but this is the only one I know. Plus it's westwall fav..


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 21, 2017)

westwall said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Hot something or other.

It wasn't as popular as "Fantasy" but it still charted.

I wore that Aldo Nova tape out. 

^ Kat done Rickrolled us.


----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## westwall (Sep 21, 2017)

This isn't their big hit but i really like this song...


----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Surprise, Prince wrote it!




She's horribly sad now. Mentally ll (she says so) and suicidal.


----------



## westwall (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 21, 2017)

One more, may be premature, but..Pretty sure about this one.


----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Muhammed (Sep 21, 2017)

This one is still played at sports events across the country to rile up the crowd.


I also remember that it made me want to roller skate really fast when I was a kid. And I could skate really fast. I even went to the state roller skating championship. Funny story. Competition speed skates used to have big fat wooden wheels back then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And if you hit them on the floor too hard they would break and little ball bearings would go all over the place. I was in the lead at the state championship, broke a wheel and wiped out. My ball bearings wiped out 4 other kids.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)

Kat said:


>



They had another song, Drift Away.  I don't know if it counts though because it is a cover song.


----------



## westwall (Sep 21, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...







The best part of that cover is that Dobie Gray (the original performer) sings backup and his voice is soooo much better than krakers that it isn't funny.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)

Thank goodness this was a one hit wonder!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)

Couple of butt one hit wonders.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)

Baby Got Back makes me think of this . . .


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)

I really like some of these songs.  Too bad they are one hit wonders.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## SeaGal (Sep 21, 2017)

Here's one I remember fondly...


----------



## Borillar (Sep 21, 2017)

I think Don McLean had some other hits, but none measured up to this one.


----------



## Borillar (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Borillar (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Borillar (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Borillar (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Borillar (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Borillar (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## konradv (Oct 1, 2017)

Borillar said:


>


Not a No. 1, but it did make the Top 20(16).


Procol Harum- Conquistador


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2017)

One of the BEST one hit wonders!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 27, 2017)




----------

